
Tardigrades may have survived spacecraft crashing on moon - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/aug/06/tardigrades-may-have-survived-spacecraft-crashing-on-moon
======
sorokod
TIL: _Apollo astronauts left behind their own microbes in the 96 bags of human
waste_

